# What is the proper way to wear ribbon bars and medals?



## Meat Eater

I was asked a question that I couldn't answer. I was asked if a police officer should wear his medals and his ribbon bars at the same time. My department doesn't do medals or ribbon bars so I don't have any idea. I asked one of my coworkers who was in the Army. He said in the Army you either wear your ribbon bars or your medals. He said you don't wear them at the same time. Does anyone know the right way to wear them?


----------



## Guest

Army regs say either medals or ribbons, not both at the same time. I can't speak for other branches, but I imagine it's the same.


----------



## topcop14

Ribbons, metals, what are those? Are they given for doing a good job and going the extra mile? If so thats why I don't know because reconizing an officer for a job well done doesn't happen anymore. Hell we don't even get letters in our files anymore. Opps correction we do get letters but they are never good.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> Per USMC Regs.
> 
> http://www.marcorsyscom.usmc.mil/sites/mcub/pages/uniform regs chapters/Chapter 5_files/Chapter 5.asp


He has 6 ribbons, but 9 medals?


----------



## k12kop

In full dress uniform medals are hung over the wearers left pocket, Unit citations, service ribbons, Combat Action Ribbon and other ribbons with no corresponding medal will be worn over wearers right pocket.


----------



## GARDA

Individual agencies will vary, here's an example:









For years I opted not to wear my military ribbons or jump wings on my Dress LE uniform.
I thought it was important to prove myself in my new profession and earn new ones.

But then at the urging of far greater men than me, I now honor what I consider to be current & past 'duties', by displaying them on my Class "A" uniform.

Some departments and supervisors are better than others at recognizing their "workers", but most quiet professionals care little about such things.

Mark Twain may have said it best, "It is better to deserve honors and not have them, than to have them and not deserve them."


----------



## Meat Eater

Thanks for the answers so far. So ribbon bars over the right pocket of a dress uniform and medals over or on the left pocket. My department doesn't do medals or ribbon bars. The only think in my jacket are complaints.


----------



## Hush

GARDA said:


> Some departments and supervisors are better than others at recognizing their "workers", but most quiet professionals care little about such things.
> 
> Mark Twain may have said it best, "It is better to deserve honors and not have them, than to have them and not deserve them."


"Men who carry rifles for a living do not seek reward outside the guild. The most cherished gift...is a nod from his peers."


----------



## GARDA

Hush said:


> "Men who carry rifles for a living do not seek reward outside the guild.
> *The most cherished gift...is a nod from his peers*."


A nod from your peers is the 2nd most cherished gift...
Paying your bills with those skills is even better.


----------



## GuardTheGavel

Just being able to take my vest off after every shift with no bullet holes in it is good enough of an award for me.


----------



## BxDetSgt

GARDA said:


> A nod from your peers is the 2nd most cherished gift...
> Paying your bills with those skills is even better.


 Oh yeah bills, I was thinking of somthing else that you usually don't get from your peers, but it does involve some nodding, as being the greatest gift of all


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Go for the swagger boys, always for the swagger:


----------



## Dan Stark

BxDetSgt said:


> Oh yeah bills, I was thinking of somthing else that you usually don't get from your peers, but it does involve some nodding, as being the greatest gift of all


We call that bobbing.


----------

